# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  قصة حب والشاعر

## احلى كلام الحب

كلمات الشاعر / محسن أبو شاهين 
مع ذكراك أنا ساهر // أصبر قلبي وأتألم 

///

وقول يمكن تجي باكر // تشوفك عيني وتبسم

/// 

تعبني البعد يا مسافر // وشوق القلب مايرحم 

/// 


تغيب عني ومعي حاضر // ليه الهجر تتعلم

///



يبكني حلم عابر // ونوره بالحزن أظلم 

///


ياقصة حب والشاعر // حكايه خل تتكلم 

///


رحلت عني وإنت قادر // تخلي القلب يتبسم

----------


## التائهه

الكلمات حلوووووووووووووووووووووه وذات دوق رائع 
كلماتك تعطي الفرح والامل 

               بارك الله فيك 


                                        التائهه

----------

